# Problems with BOA laces being cut?



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

BoardBear said:


> I just bought a pair of Ride Jackson BOA boots. They are my first pair of board boots with the BOA system.
> 
> I'm nervous about having someone's board/ski edges running up onto my boots and cutting or damaging the BOA wire laces. I'm even nervous about resting my board on my back foot while on the chairlift.
> 
> Has anyone had their BOA laces damaged like this or am I just being overly worrisome?


The stainless steel wires are very durable. Never had issues in that nature with my DC Judge with BOA Focus... they are around 5 years old now


----------



## BoardBear (Nov 10, 2013)

Sweet. Thanks for that!


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't rest your board on your boots, or be careful if you do...problem solved. How many people currently ride skis or boards over the top of your ankles?...no one ever??....problem solved.


----------



## BoardBear (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm looking to relieve some of the torsion pressure on my front knee as I ride the chairlift by resting the board on my back foot (don't we all do this to some degree?). As for people riding on my ankles, it's more a case of those time you have some newbie riding up on over your toes while in the lift line.

However,If the stainless steel wires are durable, I'm more at ease.


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

BoardBear said:


> I'm looking to relieve some of the torsion pressure on my front knee as I ride the chairlift by resting the board on my back foot (don't we all do this to some degree?). As for people riding on my ankles, it's more a case of those time you have some newbie riding up on over your toes while in the lift line.
> 
> However,If the stainless steel wires are durable, I'm more at ease.


Fix both problems, rest the board on the heelcup instead of the edge/bottom. No more edge sitting in your boot, and the pressure is relieved as well.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

You wont have any problem with the wires. The turn knob, ratchet thing will wear out.

Boa will replace them for free. I highly suggest you order a replacement now. Then when you have an issue you will have the parts to fix the problem. It took two years for mine to give out, about 5 minutes to order the part, 5 days to arrive and 15 minute install. 

Luckily mine failed in October when I was getting everything ready.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

supham said:


> You wont have any problem with the wires. The turn knob, ratchet thing will wear out.
> 
> Boa will replace them for free. I highly suggest you order a replacement now. Then when you have an issue you will have the parts to fix the problem. It took two years for mine to give out, about 5 minutes to order the part, 5 days to arrive and 15 minute install.


Pretty much exactly that. Order replacement parts in advance - Boa will supply them for a nominal fee or for free if you make a warranty claim.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Going on two seasons without having to replce my cables. On other boots o have busted the cables. Easy to replace. Tighten up the cables after you are done using them so that you lessen the chance of kinking or fraying them. That is about it. Pretty reliable product.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Almost 10 years in Boa. I've broken 7 cables over 9 pairs of boots. I highly doubt you ride 150 days a year like I do. Can it break? Yes. Will it break? Maybe.


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

When I first got a pair of boots with a BOA system, I was pretty concerned about how the wires looked so fragile; but I soon learned that the wires are a good deal stronger than regular laces.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Have owned 5 pairs of BOA boots and never had a cable snap on me. One of the knobs did snap one time. Most new BOA boots will come with a tool and replacement cable in the box, and it's pretty easy to replace. Yes, it can happen, but I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## Snowboard Sloth (Nov 22, 2013)

*I know, I'm a noob.*

I wouldn't worry about your laces snapping. They likely hood of anything rubbing up next to them while you are riding are this big: <0.00001% (I'm guessing)
I have a question though; if you have a pair of boots that have regular laces, is it possible to install Boas? I've been looking and looking for answers, but found nothing. Thanks and good luck this season!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Snowboard Sloth said:


> I wouldn't worry about your laces snapping. They likely hood of anything rubbing up next to them while you are riding are this big: <0.00001% (I'm guessing)
> I have a question though; if you have a pair of boots that have regular laces, is it possible to install Boas? I've been looking and looking for answers, but found nothing. Thanks and good luck this season!


Make that question a Thread. Lol should be fun!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Snowboard Sloth said:


> I wouldn't worry about your laces snapping. They likely hood of anything rubbing up next to them while you are riding are this big: <0.00001% (I'm guessing)
> I have a question though; if you have a pair of boots that have regular laces, is it possible to install Boas? I've been looking and looking for answers, but found nothing. Thanks and good luck this season!


You'd need to be able to install a type of anchoring system. Which leads me to the issue I had with my Boas; don't let your board/bindings wear out the material over the anchors. I'm not too sure how, but the material over my Boas got worn out and the cables actually ripped themselves out which lead to a domino effect type of situation. It doesn't look beautiful, but I was able to fix em with high strength industry super glue


----------



## Snowboard Sloth (Nov 22, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> You'd need to be able to install a type of anchoring system. Which leads me to the issue I had with my Boas; don't let your board/bindings wear out the material over the anchors. I'm not too sure how, but the material over my Boas got worn out and the cables actually ripped themselves out which lead to a domino effect type of situation. It doesn't look beautiful, but I was able to fix em with high strength industry super glue


Ok thank you for your input. I can see how the anchoring system would fail trying to support those rather thin cables. Do you think that a metal barrier of sorts would help prevent ripping? I'm trying to explain it... A small, hollow cylinder just a little bit shorter than the anchoring sys. that is strung onto the cable and then is glued into place inside the anchor. Do you think that the cylinder would protect it from ripping like yours did? Idk where I'd get a bunch of those cylinder things so my plan might not work


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Snowboard Sloth said:


> Ok thank you for your input. I can see how the anchoring system would fail trying to support those rather thin cables. Do you think that a metal barrier of sorts would help prevent ripping? I'm trying to explain it... A small, hollow cylinder just a little bit shorter than the anchoring sys. that is strung onto the cable and then is glued into place inside the anchor. Do you think that the cylinder would protect it from ripping like yours did? Idk where I'd get a bunch of those cylinder things so my plan might not work


The material of the anchor they provide is sturdy enough, it was the fabric that held the anchor to the boot that failed initially. But creating a more sound anchor doesn't sound half bad either


----------



## Snowboard Sloth (Nov 22, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> The material of the anchor they provide is sturdy enough, it was the fabric that held the anchor to the boot that failed initially. But creating a more sound anchor doesn't sound half bad either


Ok now I understand. Thank you for your time. How long have you been boarding? This will be my second season. I was a dark blue as of lat season. This year, I'm going to get a pin in freestyle! I can't wait!


----------

